
Making less than $50 on an Android app I coded for +10 months - nicoserdeir
https://www.failory.com/blog/mobile-app-failure
======
lostgame
Something to note is the Android store is a particularly poor avenue of
revenue - I’m happy to pull up sources as it’s been a year or two but as far
as I’m aware, the Play Store profits vs. the App Store (iOS) profits are
literally exponentially different.

However, the big crack in this case is certainly free->monetized. Always a
great way to lose an existing user base.

~~~
ivandrag
Unfortunately, it is true.

As an Android dev I still hope that one day Google Play will try to clean the
store of all those bad apps that lower down good developer's income.

------
httpsterio
In the article it was stated that using this app for portfolio fodder wasn't
good, but I didn't see it addressed anywhere though.

I mean, if you have a full time job and are not starving, I would use it as a
learning experience but not pour money into advertising unless the product and
the monetization plan is solid enough to turn into a full time job.

~~~
ivandrag
It is a learning experience and I totally agree with not pouring money into
advertising and even building more features unless you're see of the outcome.

